# To Reuse AC Components, or Not?



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

MY 67 is an AC car and I am wonder if the Condenser, Receiver/Dryer, and Evaporator should be reused. They all look fine, but the AC compressor has been out of the car for many, many years and about 40,ooo miles...meaning the lines have be disconnected in several places.

Do they go bad? Can they be tested? Or, should I just plan on spending the cash?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The receiver/dryer is like an oil filter in an engine and should be replaced every time the system is 'opened up'. In your case, I would replace or rebuild the compressor, replace the receiver dryer, and flush out the other hoses and components. Commercial grade AC flush is available. I would also convert to R134 and use a 75% charge.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

X2 what geeteeohguy said. If the system was not sealed properly when the compressor was removed, it will be wet. Moisture does nasty things inside an A/C system and a vacuum pump may not boil it all out, contrary to popular belief.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

All a vacuum pump will do, after it is all reassembled, is remove moisture. For a system open for years like this one, the compressor will be compromised and a liquid solvent-based flush is the only way to ensure moisture and crud are flushed out. The original evaporator and condenser should be fine after flushing. If the O.P is not familiar with auto AC systems, a shop would be the best and safest bet. AC systems are expensive, and like engines and auto transmissions, cleanliness is super important.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Thanks for the lessons folks! It's time to audit my AC parts and start thinking about how to go about the direction to go. There are a lot of options for AC, none are cheap, and it's one of those things that...if it goes wrong and does not work, the fix can be time consuming to do once the car is assembled. I don't look forward to spending the money or worrying about if it will work once done. At least we have this forum to improve the chances.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A lot of guys with factory AC are upgrading to Vintage Air, as it is less intrusive and cools better. That said, it in no way looks 'original'. It is also designed for non AC cars as a retrofit, not original AC cars. It is lighter, smaller, and better at cooking, though, and may be cheaper than getting your OEM system up and running. If it were me, I'd likely go with the OEM system original to the car for the cool factor.


----------

